# •The Show Us Your Vintage Camera Thread•



## star camera company

We all enjoy seeing Vintage Gear, after all,                      that’s why we’re here!                                        So show off your Cameras, your lenses and all, let’s see what makes your Shelf Stand Tall!


----------



## webestang64

My apartment camera case......  Set Up A Camera Case in my Apartment


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## star camera company

I lent this 1A to Mike Eckman for a Review.  He gave me an all around thumbs up on the camera. He hasn’t gotten the write up online yet....keep your @@s open.   This is the export close focus variant....it focus to 18”   (Or as far from your elbow to fingers)


----------



## IanG

I think you need to define what's vintage, Mamiya 645 cameras don't really fall into that category, maybe pre WWII, or perhaps 60+ years old. After all cameras from the 1960's have reached a mature quality in terms of build and functionality.

Ian


----------



## star camera company

Let’s say, the “Vintagier” the better, but really I feel the 70’s era is pretty well the ‘line’.  If YOU feel it’s Vintage though...it’s Vintage.  ;-).


----------



## NGH

here's a few....



 




 




Polaroid Land Camera 800 by Nigel, on Flickr




Art Deco by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## IanG

Those Voigtlander cameras, the Contaflex and similar West German cameras show how West Germany lost position as the major camera country for manufacture.

I don't mean they were bad cameras in terms of performance rather that they'd taken the wrong direction with 35mm cameras and relying on leaf shutters and the restrictions the shutters imposed.

In East Germany you'd had the first full professional system cameras the Praktina, also the lower spec and older Exacta system, as well as the Contax/Pentacon SLR all with focal plane shutters, all with a wider range of interchangeable lenses and from many manufacturers.

Then you look at the early Japanese SLR cameras coming into Europe and particularly the US at the end of the 1950's they mirrored the East German approach but with slightly better engineering and more importantly better lubricants.

I have some interesting Focal Press camera books 1959 to early 1960's these list the higher end 35mm, MF a, and Sub miniature cameras available that year, essentially short extracts from the famous Focal Press Camera Guides.  What's interesting is the cameras listed that you never see now, poor sales, even poorer reliability. They also shows the trend towards Jpanese cameras.

Your Bessamatic is great I hope you use it.  I still use early 1960's Pentax cameras as well as cameras and lenses from before WWI, and then through to today.

Ian


----------



## star camera company

Truly a Legend that didn’t start out that way, the Great Wall Plastics Diana Camera.  Do vintage cameras appreciate in value?  Oddly, dollar for dollar, this one probably leads the pack!  Currently loaded with Ektachrome.


----------



## NGH

IanG said:


> Those Voigtlander cameras, the Contaflex and similar West German cameras show how West Germany lost position as the major camera country for manufacture.
> 
> I don't mean they were bad cameras in terms of performance rather that they'd taken the wrong direction with 35mm cameras and relying on leaf shutters and the restrictions the shutters imposed.
> 
> In East Germany you'd had the first full professional system cameras the Praktina, also the lower spec and older Exacta system, as well as the Contax/Pentacon SLR all with focal plane shutters, all with a wider range of interchangeable lenses and from many manufacturers.
> 
> Then you look at the early Japanese SLR cameras coming into Europe and particularly the US at the end of the 1950's they mirrored the East German approach but with slightly better engineering and more importantly better lubricants.
> 
> I have some interesting Focal Press camera books 1959 to early 1960's these list the higher end 35mm, MF a, and Sub miniature cameras available that year, essentially short extracts from the famous Focal Press Camera Guides.  What's interesting is the cameras listed that you never see now, poor sales, even poorer reliability. They also shows the trend towards Jpanese cameras.
> 
> Your Bessamatic is great I hope you use it.  I still use early 1960's Pentax cameras as well as cameras and lenses from before WWI, and then through to today.
> 
> Ian



Yes it is interesting how brands that once dominated have fallen by the wayside, I guess it happens in all industries I am reminded of Nokia in the mobile phone industry.  

I haven't used the Bessamatic for a little while actually, I have had too many other toys to play with.  That Zoomar lens is a beast and it is interesting how they got that right as zoom lenses changed very little since then.


----------



## star camera company

A very attractive, very simple to operate TDC Colorist, made in Germany in 1954 and marketed by Bell and Howell.  Possibly the most “normal” stereo camera, these usually work well and are a good choice for someone wanting to try stereo.


----------



## pixmedic

IanG said:


> I think you need to define what's vintage, Mamiya 645 cameras don't really fall into that category, maybe pre WWII, or perhaps 60+ years old. After all cameras from the 1960's have reached a mature quality in terms of build and functionality.
> 
> Ian



yea, anything over 20-30 years old is vintage. the Mamiya certainly meets that criteria. 
you might be thinking Antique. 

80's is vintage.


----------



## star camera company

A vintage  Stereo Realist 1041.  Just your average realist....but geez why did they NOT make some in Black!  ....so I did!


----------



## pixmedic

star camera company said:


> View attachment 182422 A vintage  Stereo Realist 1041.  Just your average realist....but geez why did they NOT make some in Black!  ....so I did!


That looks super sharp. Fantastic paint job

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanG

pixmedic said:


> yea, anything over 20-30 years old is vintage. the Mamiya certainly meets that criteria.
> you might be thinking Antique.
> 
> 80's is vintage.



It's not a term worth quibbling over and it may be an age thing as well, I see my 1960's cameras as being relatively modern and still use my 1970's Mamiya 645 cameras.

Here's a pair of mid 1950's Praktina FX cameras one with a CZJ 50mm f2.8 Tessar, the other a CZJ 55mm f2 Biotar.







People pay  around 3 times more for just a 55mm Biotar than I did for the camera and lens of a reputable dealer.  Takes 2 different motor drives, a bulk back, winders, interchangeable finders.  My two camera bodies and lenses are later versions with sprung loaded diaphragms for Auto stop down, early Pentax Takumars were the same - you have to reset the lens after each shot or it remains stopped down.






Roughly 10 years newer an Exacta Varex IIb, build quality is quite different.

The 50's, 60's and early 1970's was an era of Classic Iconic cameras,  Leica M3 & M2, Pentax Spotmatic, Nikon SP and the F, Canon F1 and many others all  still capable of high quality results today.

Ian


----------



## IanG

star camera company said:


> View attachment 182422 A vintage  Stereo Realist 1041.  Just your average realist....but geez why did they NOT make some in Black!  ....so I did!


 
Very nice, I've always wanted to shoot stereo, I have a project in mind and I'm thinking Large Format stereo. Have you used yours ?

Ian


----------



## IanG

Vintage cameras need Vintage Shutters 





The smaller shutter and SD card are include to indicate the size, the lens is a 20" f8 Rapic Rectilinear, the combination is fitted to my British pre-1900 12"x10" field camera. I've also made an adapter board to use the lens and shutter on my two 10x8 Agfa Ansco cameras.

This size Thornton Pickard shutter is not very common, I do have one or maybe two others including a less common TP Studio shutter, there were some slightly larger but I've yet to come across one.

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser

Thought I'd share some colour in my vintage collection images. 

Here we have:
Zeiss Ikon Ikonette in blue/grey 1950s
Argus A in khaki 1930s/1940s
Ilford Advocate in white 1940s


----------



## Heidi Rosser

From the Agfa part of my collection we have a Agfa Super Isolette and the funky looking Flexilette.


----------



## star camera company

Beautiful Machines Here!  They are art, they create art, and they hide art.  The Art of the design, the invention of all these intricate parts, microscopic screws, precision tolerances.....all working together in concert, a miniature world of small parts....hidden from view,   •••• Here we have the Contura Stereo Camera, built in 1955 in Milwaukee, Wisconsin.  By design, it was intended to be the Finest Stereo Camera possible.   The art “inside”, was designed by Seton Rochwite, inventor of the Stereo Realist and designer of the Kin-Dar Stereo Camera.   The Beautiful exterior was a product of Famed Industrial Designer Brooks Stevens.  The f 2.7 35mm Volar lenses were custom designed for this camera by Ilex.  The covering California Saddle Leather by Salz.  The case beautifully made by Perrin.    ....unfortunately, it resulted in a late in the craze launch, very high price and direct competition from the newly introduced Kodak Stereo Camera, Bakelite and low cost.     •••. The results, as they played out,  were not good.  The Contura Stereo Camera was built basically as the company folded to satisfy investors.   Only a few were sold to the public.  A few exist partially completed, under construction as the doors were shut.  Sources say 130 were built, I’ve searched the net and find serial numbers 12 to 80, about 20 cameras in all.  Serial Numbers start with an A10x or B100x prefix.  The A Cameras went to investors, the B cameras were sold.  This one is B1012, the earliest serial number I can find, the twelfth camera made.   Pretty Thing, eh?


----------



## IanG

My 10"x8" Agfa Ansco Commercial View, the original owner was a student and later lecturer at the Clarence White School of Photography.  Around 1940 he bought what was (he) regarded as the best US field camera available and the best lens a 12" f6.8 Goerz Am Opt, Dagor, this was coated after WWII..

It acme in its original case with the extension board and 3 Agfa Ansco DDS, as well as items added by the second owner - 3 spare blank lens boards, another that had been used with a 300mm f9 Nikkor M. a NIB Beattie Intenscreen, Compendium hood, and a large dark-cloth. There's also a home made 5x4 reducing back,

This one's unusual as the original owner had Agfa Ansco add front swing.

Ian


----------



## star camera company

Wow that entire front Standard is held by One bolt?


----------



## IanG

star camera company said:


> Wow that entire front Standard is held by One bolt?



Yes and it's remarkably stable as well.  Actually a few US field cameras use the same  system, it's the length and width of the two piece that helps the stability.

Another area where US field cameras typically rely on one bolt is the extension rail, on the Seneca City View the front rail is two pieces and slides to provide front shift rather than having the shift on the front standard itself.

Ian


----------



## star camera company

Color is GOOD!   I done a Stereo Realist 1041 in Black with Blue Lizard Skin.


----------



## JudoJohn

pixmedic said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to define what's vintage, Mamiya 645 cameras don't really fall into that category, maybe pre WWII, or perhaps 60+ years old. After all cameras from the 1960's have reached a mature quality in terms of build and functionality.
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, anything over 20-30 years old is vintage. the Mamiya certainly meets that criteria.
> you might be thinking Antique.
> 
> 80's is vintage.
Click to expand...

 Actually, IMHO, anything film is vintage.


----------



## IanG

JudoJohn said:


> OTE]
> Actually, IMHO, anything film is vintage.



That opens a can of worms as many have never stopped using film and cameras are still made and there's new manufacturers.

I've been a large format photographer since 1976, I've seen film users switch to MF, LF and even ULF in recent years, I've not chaged.

You could equally argue that some digital cameras are vintage, and yes I used them early Casio cameras my Boss bought, a friends expensive 1mb Polraoid camera.

Realism is quite different if you're a working or exhibiting photographer.

Ian


----------



## compur

JudoJohn said:


> Actually, IMHO, anything film is vintage.



There are still new film cameras in production and major motion pictures being shot on film.


----------



## IanG

compur said:


> JudoJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, IMHO, anything film is vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still new film cameras in production and major motion pictures being shot on film.
Click to expand...



And why films sales are up over 20% this year.

It's now the digital users sticking their heads in the sand  . . . . . . . . . . .

Ian


----------



## star camera company

This thread is to show vintage cameras, not That argument trod out.


----------



## IanG

My Kodak Specialist 2, this is the UK evolution of the Eastman and Kodak Ltd versions of the 2D.  It's a Half Plate camera but as it's an International back moder 7x5 film or plate holders fit perfectly.

Front and rear focussing is geared as are the sliding block and most of the movements, came with it's original case with the extension rail, 203mm f7.7 Ektar lens in a Kodak Epsilon shutter, the Dallmeyer 4½" f6.5-11 WA, dark-cloth, and 6 Half Plate DDS film holders.

The Dallmeyer WA has a focussing aperture of f6.5 but max taking aperture of f11.  The track bed has a Centimetre/Millimetre scale for measuring extension precisely and there's a table with Exposure factors on the side of the camera.

These were the last View cameras made by Kodak Ltd here in the UK, they weren't made or sold in the US. A true precision camera.

Ian


----------



## campy

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## IanG

Looking at the last photo you see why the Japanese leapfrogged the Germans in terms of ergonomics - I'm referring to the Zeiss camera rather than the Canon.

A small large format 9x12 camera
A KW Patent Etui




 With a typical German 9x12 camera





And for comparison with a Crown Graphic





Now the 9x12cm format is just a touch narrower than 5x4 but around the same length, A huge size difference in cameras.










Ian


----------



## IanG

More from









The KW Parktina fx with legendary 58mm f2 Biotar lens.  A Crowdfunded campaign raised enough to make new versions of the 58mm f2 and 75mm f1.5 but the project collapsed.

A full professional system camera with two different motor drives, bulk back and a huge choice of lenses.











Ian


----------



## star camera company

Predating the Stereo Realist by two years the Haneel Tri-Vision was the first attempt at “stereo for all”, with a $37 price for camera and viewer.  The Haneel was preceded by the Ultra Rare Kirk Stereo Camera, similar in all ways except all knobs and fittings are Bakelite instead of Aluminum.   Using 828 film, advance and spacing is controlled by reading different frame numbers through different openings on the back.  Very lightweight, and a delight to hold in hand.  The lenses are “said” to be 2 element coated achromats but appear to be single element by reflection.  The little manual really suggest using F 16 as often as possible!  The two shutter buttons are interesting, to make an instant photo exposure, just press right button.  To make time exposure, set camera on flat surface (or tripod), push down left button, hold and then push right.  When exposure is done, release left button to close shutter.    The camera is optimized for 7-12’ shots.  Note the lens separation is closer than all “Realist format” cameras, allowing better close work.     You get 6 sets of images.   Along with the camera and viewer, Haneel supplied special plastic “sleeves” that you slipped the image chips into.      In viewing the various patents for these items, work began on the design about 1940.  The KIRK came out about 1942-43, and was “pat. pending”.  I do think the KIRK was made by the inventor, Sparling, and Not initially by Haneel (who improved the design).    The  was patent number marked , and marketed beginning 1945.  By mid 1946 Haneel was in deep financial trouble and production ceased.   The “doings” financially were very convoluted and fishy, making for a case which went to the Supreme Court.  The  US Navy had bought $14,000 worth of these cameras (over 300) for the Hawaii USN “px’s“ and got them in two shipments.   The check was cashed in a fishy manner and well..... troubles began.   •••• Anyway a Sweetheart of a Camera, a challenge to collect (6 varieties) and using rerolled 35mm film into 828 rolls/backing paper, very useable!  If you ever see 828 slides of Hawaii, you know it was taken with one of those cameras.   Many Haneel seen today have cracks at tge front corners.

 oddly, this would not affect images as the inside chamber is lightproof .


----------



## smithdan

Not as unique as the past few posts but it did start off a  popular model run of rangefinders for Canon.

First generation Canonet.


----------



## dxqcanada

Chiyoda Kogaku Minolta-35 model II, LTM rangefinder (1953-58) ... Super Rokkor 45mm f/2.8 ... and with Deluxe flashgun.


----------



## star camera company

Gotta Love a Big Honking Flash Gun!!!


----------



## star camera company

Here’s a “Legend in the Making”..... the Spartus Full-Vue.....internet searches will prove out, is creeping into the “not a Holga, but not a “real” camera either” hipster/Photographer  “Art” Camera.   The result of a semi lousy 92mm. PLASTIC lens, nice look, cheap availability and 120 film .... these things are making a Lot of Pictures these days.   What is it?  A cheap box camera with a cheap box finder on top.   All that being said, it’s Cool and Useable!  Loads of history about its maker is online, and many different “looks” to these cameras.   For some reason, this camera is Appealing.  (From my late Fathers little collection of yard sale cameras)


----------



## star camera company

A Mid Century Classic,  the  Herbert-George co. Imperial Mark XII Flash.  Beautiful Mint green and taking our nemesis, 620 film, this was aVery popular camera, made in many colors,  for many years.  Virtually unbreakable, weighing mere ounces, a genuine glass uncoated meniscus lens, a curved film plane, fixed focus fixed aperature (f 16ish) fixed speed 1/40 ish .....And, after careful cleaning of the small glass lenses, a Very Nice crisp though small viewfinder.  They should have blackened the inside of it though.    It’s a sweet kitschy Kawaii sort of Camera, swinging on its little green hand strap...absolutely modern today in a bizarre odd way. Images from these cameras show decent focus distant and midrange,  central unsharpness is noted with closeups.   You’re likely to see light leaks at the base.  Vignetting is Very pronounced.  The curved film plane no doubt does “ interesting things”..  It’s a camera capable of Art work for sure.    Oh if Only those instax film cameras were styled like this!  •••••••This is an interesting thread folks let’s keep it going!


----------



## Derrel

My very first camera was a lot like that, but in grey plastic, and of course without the curved film plane... I bought it at a school rummage sale in 1975 or so for $0.10. I believe it used 620 film as well. I thought it was made by Ansco, but came to find out later that it was not.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## IanG

Exakta Varex IIb













Not the same build quality as the Praktina's but the same large selection of German lenses, no motor drives or bulk back.

Ian


----------



## IanG

An earlier TP Ruby Reflex, 6.5x9 plates or a 6x9 roll film back.









works perfectly.  I have a few more to restore.

Ian


----------



## star camera company

Home Movies were Born with This Camera.  The Kodak Cine A, built and sold to the Public in 1923.  You got the camera, tripod, movie projector and screen for $425 ( about the cost of a new car).  This was the last camera that George Eastman was personally involved in designing.   The greatest innovation was the development of Safety films,  no Nitrate based film was made in double perf 16mm.    The Camera is hand crank, 2 turns per second.  It takes 100 foot spools and is Built like a Tank!   BTW, many of these cameras fell victim to WWII scrap drives and few remain.  Yes, it Works.  To see a film I made from it, projected on the supplied screen.  The noise is the Kodascope A Projector.   Search you tube:  first roll of film Kodak Cine A


----------



## star camera company

All the controls are on the back,  the viewfinder gives an inverted image.  You can also switch to the top reflex view by a side lever.   Crank speed, well....if you get the theme music to “The Addams Family” in your head, That’s the crank speed!


----------



## star camera company

The Kodak Autographic, in all its variations, is common as sin and “sort of” useable.  I “rediscovered” mine in my attic, this was a trash picking find about age 13....the camera was about 50 years old then, so geez a scary thought, I’ve owned this thing half it’s life!!   About 1975 I worked on a golf course and took an early morning color 11x14 which won a photo contest!  Anyway it was quite faded as these often are, I figured “what the hell” and using Parker black ink recolored the whole camera.  Wow!  It Really Worked!      ••••••. This camera is 116.  Back in the day a favorite pastime was driving to the small towns and searching mom and pop drugstores for oddball film.  Now, not so .  The film opening is 2 1/2” by 4 1/4”.   120 is 2 1/2” wide so would perform as 116 of course existing frame numbers would appear.    Easy of course to shim out 120 to 116 spoil width, my concern is film number locations vs window.   I’m sure all this tge googlefingertio


----------



## IanG

I was given this about 10 days ago:









It's a No 3 Folding Pocket Kodak, taking 108 roll film and 41⁄4 × 31⁄4 in format.

Made between 1898 and before 1910, by 1910 all Kodak cameras sold in the UK had British amde lenses, this has a Bausch & Lomb shutter and lens.  The shutter works fine the air release piston is missing in the pjoto (at the moment it's inside the film chamber just missing two screws to refit it).

I was given another Kodak folding camera a couple of weeks earlier by the same person.





This is a 620 Kodak Junior, it still has a film in it.

Ian


----------



## star camera company

Have you any Hüttig Cameras?


----------



## IanG

star camera company said:


> Have you any Hüttig Cameras?


 
Not that I can identify as such.  One problem is some (perhaps many) Hüttig cameras were made for or sold by other manufacturers, Butcher and Sons were one and I think Eastman Kodak another, but there were others.  I need to check and find the references.

Ian


----------



## IanG

The Kodak No 3 I was given has a typical Hüttig look to the front standard, and the back locks are similar to a Hüttig Lloyd camera.  I suspect that helps me date the camera to before the formation of ICA, and the 1910 BJPA Kodak advert image of a No 3 has a different front standard.

I should say there's quite a variety of Hüttig front standards but this one has many features common to other Hüttig made cameras I've seen.

Ian


----------



## star camera company

Have you ever seen Any cameras that “painted” knobs in red similar to this?


----------



## IanG

star camera company said:


> View attachment 183953 Have you ever seen Any cameras that “painted” knobs in red similar to this?



Can we see more of the camera ?

I was wrong my Kodak No 3 Folding camera has a Kodak ball bearing shutter introduced in 1909, I've just come across the shutter in the 1910 BJP Almanac so it was introduced the year before.

The ball bearing shutter appears to be made by Bausch and Lomb for Kodak as some parts are very similar to my 3 B&L shutters.

Ian


----------



## star camera company

Well.....the “rest of the camera”.....a great puzzle to me (yet).   But, have you ever seen any similar red painted knobs?


----------



## IanG

I've seen all sorts of weird bits on cameras that doesn't look familiar.

Ian


----------



## NGH

Another one temporarily in the collection...




Kodak 35 by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## star camera company

I had never really “bonded” with my Leica 1A because I bought it with a really crummy home recover job....thin leather over the screws, but I just never got around to a re-recover, until just now.   •••• from Cameraleather.com great service and an exceptional fit.  The material is close to the early Leica pattern, and it feels Great in hand.   Sometimes people are taken a bit aback at the actual “feel” of an early Leica covering.  Vulcanite, a resin derived material, doesn’t feel warm and cheery like leather.  Kind of cold,   Yes indeed you can still get the exact recover from a firm in the U.K.,   I did settle on this covering to avoid turnaround times. but in retrospect might re-re—recover someday••••• Anyway, recovering the old relic made a World of difference to me.  This Leica Model 1A, in my opinion, represents the greatest stride in photographic cameras ever.     It turns 90 in a few days!  PS Mike Eckman has done a full workuo review on my camera and it will go online soon


----------



## IanG

Nice camera.

I wouldn't say the greatest step because the technology behind the camerawasn't new,  self capping focal plane shutters had been around for quite a few years.

What was important was the miniaturisation and reliability and the introduction of 35mm format for still photography. Leitz weren't the first to market a 35mm camera, rather the first to offer a practical range of interchangeable lens rangefinder cameras, after the first fixed lens versions some with leaf shutters.

More importantly other companies like Hugo Meyey made high quality lenses like a 50mm f1.5 Plasmat for them (your model) before Leitz themselves, Meyer also sold Leitz cameras.  £17 5s for a 1a with a 50mm f3.5 Elmar, £39 with a Meyer 50mm f1.5 Plasmat, in 1930.

A link often missed is the huge improvement in film emulsions that occurred just after the introduction of Leicas particularly in Europe. Ilford and Agfa were way ahead of Eastman Kodak, Ilford'd Fast Pan Chromatic  and Hypersensitibe Panchromatic films (& plates) came out in 1933/4 and were the first generation of modern thinner fine grained emulsions.  Kodak introduced a new equivalent range of films to catch up Pan-X, Plus-X Super-XX & Tri-X in 1939 but had already been beaten to it by Ilord FP2 and HP2 in 1937.

It was the move to 35mm in Europe that spurred emulsion improvements but there was also a parallel change in the way films were exposed and developed, new "fine grain" developers were introduced as well.  Hans Windisch in "Die Neu Foto Schule" also published in English as The New Photo School" and various Leica publications were at the forefront of the new ways of working. Essentially this was more accurate exposure and no over development as both over exposure and development increased grain and also sharpness so resolution. It did help that accurate exposure meters were just being introduced and Gossen advertised meters in the first copies of The New Photo School.  It's the way we still work.

So that step change is really a number of coinciding changes that allowed 35mm to thrive and become accepted.

Ian


----------



## IanG

Vintage cameras needed vintage meters, here's my 1930's AVO meter.





Still works perfectly, came with it's case and instructions, bought for £2 at a Flea market in Cornwall. It has a reversible printed aluminium plate with tables on one side for cine use the other for stills.

Ian


----------



## vin88

how about a "sept camera" ?    ill try to post the photo.  vin      (  i'll take a better pic. of it and submit).


----------



## crf8

Christmas gift from wife.
From Camerapedia: The No. 1 and No. 1A Pocket Kodak was a folding camera. It made 2 ½×4 ¼ " exposures. The Pocket No. 1 used 120 film and the Pocket No. 1A used A116 film.

Between 1908 and 1912 the Kodak Company manufactured the 1A Special model.  The 1A Autographic Special was the autographic variant beginning in 1914, allowing the photographer to make notes on the film


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## vin88

Sept french camera/projector  35 mm


----------



## IanG

crf8 said:


> View attachment 184334 Christmas gift from wife.
> From Camerapedia: The No. 1 and No. 1A Pocket Kodak was a folding camera. It made 2 ½×4 ¼ " exposures. The Pocket No. 1 used 120 film and the Pocket No. 1A used A116 film.
> 
> Between 1908 and 1912 the Kodak Company manufactured the 1A Special model.  The 1A Autographic Special was the autographic variant beginning in 1914, allowing the photographer to make notes on the film
> 
> 
> FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook
> www.flickr.com/crf8/



Differs fom my two 1 Autographics.  I must take some photos.

Ian


----------



## compur

I'd read about this camera but had never seen one in the flesh before this weekend when I found one at an estate sale for a whopping $20.






I wouldn't call it handsome but I have a thing for obscure 35mm rangefinders with interchangeable lenses. This is the *Anscomark M*, marketed in the USA in the early 1960s by Ansco but really made by Riken (Ricoh) in Japan where it was sold as the Ricoh 999.  Few were sold so it is a rare beast and collectible. It is a rangefinder camera with coupled meter and 4 lenses were made for it: 35/3.5, 50/2.8, 50/1.9 and 100/4.  The body has a Seikosha leaf shutter with speeds 1-1/500.






I found mine with the 50mm f/1.9 and the 100mm lenses at an estate sale. The meter is the selenium type and its sensor is beneath that nameplate in the upper left corner. Push a little tab and the cover flips up revealing the meter port.  The viewfinder has frame lines for all 3 focal length lenses. Film advance is via a lever on the bottom.

So far the camera seems fully functional including shutter, rangefinder and meter though I expect the meter's accuracy is probably off.

The 50mm lens needs repair -- the diaphragm blades are out of whack but the 100mm seems fine. Unfortunately, the camera originally came with special detachable strap lugs which are missing on my camera and are probably impossible to find now. Optically, the lenses are supposed to be quite good. They do appear well made.


----------



## IanG

Interesting, in the 50's and 60's there were quite a few short lived camera companies with quite elaborate systems and also companies like Ricoh, Mamiya etc making cameras re-badged by local importers/distributors.





These Focal Press books covered some of the better cameras of each year, essentially they contain short extracts form the well known Focal Press Camera Guides.  I have 3 of these covering 1958-63 unfortunately they don't covere ever amk and model.

Ian


----------



## IanG

Two included in the above book, to me these are the peak of vintage camera design and capable of results equalling modern cameras.




An M3 with 50mm f2 Summicron.




My MPP Microcord II, essentially a British made Rolleicord.  MPP had access to the Rollei and Linhof factories and blueprints as part of war reparations,

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps

Compur that is so cool, I love midcentury design. And Ricohs. 

It might be a long shot (probably) but have you ever tried Pittsburgh Camera Exchange/Bernie's Photo? One of their stores has new, the other vintage, and they have all kinds of small parts and oddities. Their ebay seller name is onlinephotostuff .

Or may Pacific Rim Camera, although I don't know if I've seen small parts, etc. on their site. Or maybe even Central Camera in Chicago (central-camera-co on ebay), although you might have to call since they don't seem to list a lot on ebay. They've been in business for a hundred years, I'd think they may have who knows what laying around!


----------



## compur

Thanks for the tips, Sharon. I have bought parts and stuff from onlinephotostuff and Pacific Rim.


----------



## vin88

Nikon  and Leica  had thr best lenses.      glass not plastic


----------



## star camera company

I’m a BIG fan of stereo photography, and the incredible gear built around it.  The Stereo Realist is a Legend among cameras.   Solid, reliable, well built, highly capable optics....from 1947 to about 1975 this camera was offered along with a massive amount of support for stereo slide creation and viewing.  ..... there are a LOT of Realists out there....but as far as I know,  my customized model 1041 is unique.   I painted most metalwork black, and recovered it in blue lizard skin!


----------



## Derrel

Here is my 1938 baby Speed Graphic



And here is my first Nikon which I bought in 1982, during my first year in college. I still have it, it still works fine.


----------



## star camera company

There is just something so “perfect” about a brassed Nikon F with a strap.


----------



## Derrel

Canon 5D, but vintage lenses from the 1960's and 1970's. On the camera is a late 1970s Olympus OM 28 mm f/2.8wide angle. On the right in the foreground is a 1970's Vivitar Series 1 55 mm f/ 2.8 macro in m42 thread, and the other m42 lenses are an Asahi Super Takumar 135/3.5 and an Asahi Super Takumar 200/4.


----------



## Derrel

Nikkor primes, photo from 2004.top row 105mm f/2 AF-D Defocus Control, 135mm f/2 AF Defocus Control, 180mm f/2.8 AF-D ED, 85mm f/1.4 AF-D, 60mm f/2 8 AF-D micro. BOTTOM:20mm f/2.8 AF-D, 24mm f/2.8 AF -D, 35mm f2 AF-D, 50mm f 1.8 AF.


----------



## Derrel

In 2014 I took my Yashica to to the Oregon coast. While I was there at Siletz Bay, this woman asked me if I would take a photo of her holding the camera, and so I did.


----------



## vin88

Derrel said:


> Here is my 1938 baby Speed GraphicView attachment 185415
> 
> And here is my first Nikon which I bought in 1982, during my first year in college. I still have it, it still works fine.View attachment 185416


Is that a Nikon EM ?        vin


----------



## Derrel

Nikon FM.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Speed Graphics, TLRs, I could look at those all day.


----------



## star camera company

I had this one out shooting yesterday and developed the film today    Yes it’s a Leitz UR Replica, vintage?  Well the replica dates to 1970 itself!   Oh Damn What a Sweet Camera.  Took a bloody Year to get this conversion done by a fantastic tech, Mr. Kim in Seoul....creating a gear film transport system by hand, modifying IIIc drums and curtain....  a Lot of workbench time and a PITA to Kim.   When my friend picked up he said “Goodbye!  Glad to get toothache out of here!!”.   Anyway he done a bang up job.  I sourced the exact type lens Barnack used, the Leitz 42mm Summar.  Tiny little f 4.5 six element thing.  So shot a roll of CN400 BW and developed it in Caffenol.


----------



## The Barbarian

star camera company said:


> There is just something so “perfect” about a brassed Nikon F with a strap.



Yep.   When I was doing film, I had this beat-up old Nikon F that just wouldn't die.   Took it everywhere, climbed cliffs with it, and it never failed me.  Finally, the film counter stopped working.   It's still perfectly usable, if one remembers how many shot are left.

Even after I got more recent Nikons, I still preferred the F for most things.


----------



## star camera company




----------



## star camera company

My own Ftn,   It IS close to perfection as an image maker.  This one is from 1969 and has just enough wear to look the part.  It’s Still a camera people “notice”.


----------



## star camera company

I’ve always wondered.....is it F*** Z**** Ikon? ;-)


----------



## star camera company

Quite the intimidating monster, eh?   Stereo Realist with flash and steinheil redufocus unit!


----------



## IanG

Interesting camera.  Do you actually shoot stereo images, I'd like to with an LF camera just ahven't got around to it yet . . . . . 

Ian


----------



## star camera company

IanG said:


> Interesting camera.  Do you actually shoot stereo images, I'd like to with an LF camera just ahven't got around to it yet . . . . .
> 
> Ian


Yes!   I’ve done many rolls of Fuji Velvia and use Realist masks.   They are breathtaking.  The camera is a Realist Custom.  The original owner of the camera was Bill Walsh (NFL Coach).


----------



## dxqcanada

... someone made me get out my Autocord.




AutocordLMX by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## supersix

A couple of my Retinas:
The 35mm is a Model 025, manufactured 1957-58.
The 126 is Model 062, manufactured 1968-74.


----------



## star camera company

Awhile back I “discovered” Mick Eckman and his fantastic vintage canera reviews.  He really does it well, starting with well researched histories of the maker,  analysis of the camera fully including his repairs if needed and of course a Lot of photos from the camera.   Mikes got a good method and his advice sits well with me.  Recently, I lent him my Foton and Leica Model 1A.  His reviews of both are online, and out of all the cameras he’s used, the Foton has been his overall favorite.•••••• His write up on the Ansco Automatic Reflex prompted me to buy one!  This camera is the highest serial number recorded out of the twin runs of the early/late (flash sync) models, 5000 each.   The camera uses a Wollensak Cooke Triplet f3.5 83mm.  A Beauty to look at but the dim focusing screen makes it tough to use.  A Really Nice innovation is the built in Galilean finder in the lens hood.  This gives eye level views and frankly is the best way to use the camera.


----------



## Derrel

Super Ricohflex, 1958.

 



I shot the above image with a Super Ricohflex in 1976 when i was 13, and the photo shows my dad far left,  and my brother Brian and my grandfather instructing Brian how to navigate the Columbia River using the shore channel markers. I FROZE the film and developed it around 10 years after having shot it. I scanned the negative about 7 years ago, when I was about 50.


----------



## star camera company

Seton Rochwites’ Stereo Cameras.   In front, the Kin Dar from 1954,  Simple, lightweight, rounded corners,  awesome focusing wheel and DOF scale, clever rewind  crank.    In the middle, the Contura Stereo from 1955.  Ultra rare and top notch design and construction.  Body design by Brooks Stevens.  This is the 12th camera built.   In back, Setons first stereo commercially built.  The Stereo Realist was a major photographic game changer.   This example is serial number A0787, built in 1947.  The first ten thousand Realists uses the finest lenses ever put on a Realist, The Ilex 3.5 35mm.   (If you’re shopping for a Realist, you can tell the Ilex lenses easily because both lenses have aperature scales.  Later David White lenses only have one lens marked with aperature).


----------



## zulu42

Derrel said:


> Super Ricohflex, 1958.View attachment 188389 View attachment 188390
> 
> I shot the above image with a Super Ricohflex in 1976 when i was 13, and the photo shows my dad far left,  and my brother Brian and my grandfather instructing Brian how to navigate the Columbia River using the shore channel markers. I FROZE the film and developed it around 10 years after having shot it. I scanned the negative about 7 years ago, when I was about 50.



This is priceless. Thanks for sharing. Great shot, too. I love the variety of hats - and the lack of life jackets!


----------



## star camera company

It IS an Awesome shot.  It does indeed capture “the decisive moment”.   It also has that Grapes of Wrath look.   Great Photo .(PS though I live 3000 miles away I fear the Columbia River.  I’m sure many others do also.  You can “feel” that fear  through this image.


----------



## star camera company




----------

